# Need Forum Friend Positive Energy



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thursday is the GRCA Central Specialty. I have Teddi entered in Novice B for her (hopefully) final leg. She needs a the positive energy I can drum up. 

We had an abysmal training on Monday, so bad I wanted to scratch her. Friday I went to my trainers and we got Teddi back. She was freaking amazing. If I can get some of that dog on Friday we should be ok to Q. Only looking for 170 1/2. My trainer and I have a game plan. We meet again one more time on Monday. 

Regardless of what happens on Thursday, Teddi will retire. It's not her thing. I know the title is mine, she doesn't care. I just want her to finish. She really could have been a good obedience dog, she has the most AMAZING natural prance when she heels. She does it on walks on her own. She just does not do well with pressure. 

So if you could just send us good thoughts on Thursday, I would appreciate it. 

Ann


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Keep your chin up and relax, Ann. 

It's a great show site - normally plenty of space to warm up and loosen up. And I think Kathy will probably be there to pat you on the back and keep you from stressing out too much. 

We will be there on Friday.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sending super positive vibes your way.

BTW, small world. I once lived on Hix Road at Ann Arbor Trail in Livonia.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

She'll rise to the occasion. No worries.
They come thru for us when we most need it.
Just relax and carry happiness in to the ring.
Good luck.


----------



## maizy's mom (Nov 21, 2012)

sending you positive thoughts and energy!!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Many positive thoughts for you, have fun!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> Thursday is the GRCA Central Specialty. I have Teddi entered in Novice B for her (hopefully) final leg. She needs a the positive energy I can drum up.
> 
> We had an abysmal training on Monday, so bad I wanted to scratch her. Friday I went to my trainers and we got Teddi back. She was freaking amazing. If I can get some of that dog on Friday we should be ok to Q. Only looking for 170 1/2. My trainer and I have a game plan. We meet again one more time on Monday.
> 
> ...


Many good thoughts being sent your way, where is the GRCA meet being held at? Im in Michigan also, if its not too far I might wander on down and watch it myself.

Mike


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

flykelley said:


> Many good thoughts being sent your way, where is the GRCA meet being held at? Im in Michigan also, if its not too far I might wander on down and watch it myself.
> 
> Mike


http://www.grca.org/events/specialties/grca-central-regional.html

Here's the link... looks like St. Clair County Goodells County Park

*Max's Mom, sending you positive thoughts, prayers and good karma for a positive and satisfying day for both team members*.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts and relaxing energy your way!!! Good luck!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sending good thoughts! Some of them just don't want to be show horses. Maybe you can find something else that's fun to do...keep you both sharp. We're going to be looking into rally.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

dborgers...VERY small world. We used to live on Adams in the subdivision behind the Quik Pik...right in that area.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks folks! 

Goodells is not too far from
Port Huron. I've never been but I have heard its a nice venue. Gabby is doing agility outside. Teddi novice. We drive over Wed PM. I'm not playing on Friday. We head to Grand Rapids (other side of the state) on Sat and Sun for an indoor agility trial. We worried might rain but right now weather looks good. Oh well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Penny's Mom Teddi already has her RN. She got that pretty easily but it's on leash and you can talk to them. Teddi likes cheerleading. 

Where are you training?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

the very best of luck and fingers will be crossed for you both!


----------

